# vncviewer



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

hi

Howto install from ports just a *vncviewer* and not a server on 7.2?


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 6, 2009)

They usually come as one port, such as net/tightvnc. You don't have to run the server but they both come in the same port.

Alternatively, depending on what Desktop Environment you use, there might be a DE-specific one, such as gnome-vnc (gnome) or krdesktop (kde) that might interest you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2009)

If you search for vnc ports, just cd to the port directory and run 'make config' to see if you can skip the installation of the server side ('Cancel' to leave the dialog). E.g.: net/vnc has this option in 'make config':


```
[ ] SERVER  Install VNC server components
```


----------



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

dutchdaemon said:
			
		

> if you search for vnc ports, just cd to the port directory and run 'make config' to see if you can skip the installation of the server side ('cancel' to leave the dialog). E.g.: net/vnc has this option in 'make config':
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



thx


----------

